# Pros/Cons of Artificial Turf in the Backyard



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

We are planning on redoing our backyard this summer. The idea of a dog-friendly brand of artificial turf is very appealing.

I have read a little bit about things like longevity, staining, smells, etc., and recognize that there are now many brands that cater to the dog owner.

But...

I live in SoCal, where we get a decent amount of sun. My biggest concern is "heat". Has anyone else installed artificial turf and is willing to share their experience with full sun environments or days? The last thing I want to do is cook my golden's paws because the turf got too hot.

p.s. There are also some interesting discussions on landscape forums about the benefits of natural grass lawns, including a reduction in the ambient temperature of areas with significant areas of lawn.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

My experience with synthetic turf is that it gets VERY hot. I live in South Florida, and, as we get a lot of sunshine, it gets very hot. Artificial turf gets much hotter than any of the natural grass.

Regarding your PS: does ambient humidity affect these discussions?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't think of any cons. I've said it here before, it's the best money we've spent on our house. No more muddy feet. The dogs can go out and roll around without getting dirty. It's great.
It was installed in 2014 and still looks new. No issues. No wearing, nothing. I haven't noticed it being hot in the summer but it is mostly shaded.

The only thing I have noticed is you need to clean it once in a while. In the summer, when they pee we generally pour a little water on it (water collected in a rain barrel). Poop spots too.
Usually in the Spring I will give it a cleaning with Simple Green although that might be overkill. There is an enzyme product we one or twice a year spray on it. We've had 3 or 4 goldens at a time since it was installed and I've never noticed a smell.

Pricey but worth it.

See here:








A brand new MUD FREE backyard for the dogs


Several months ago I inquired here about artificial turf. Several of you responded with your experiences of having it installed. My wife and I (mostly my wife) did a lot of research into it. We planned on doing it ourselves. Ha, no way could we have done it. Not even with out tiny little...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would talk to someone who has played baseball on artificial turf for their opinion on how it compares/contrasts with grass. My concern would be how it might affect a running dog. I am not a ball player but many many years ago when artificial turf came out I think there were comments made about hit baseballs moving faster on the artificial turf. I may be way off base (unintended pun) but if true that would lead me to believe that a running dog may "skid" when trying to change speed or direction.
Anyway just a thought.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I would talk to someone who has played baseball on artificial turf for their opinion on how it compares/contrasts with grass.


The stuff we bought, K9Grass from ForeeverLawn, is a lot different than any artificial turf that I have been on. I used to photograph high school football, track meets, and so on for the local high school and I've been on the fields of several high school and college fields. It's different stuff. But for sure get more opinions. There are other members here too that have artificial grass installed, maybe they will add to the discussion.






Our K9Grass Synthetic Turf | ForeverLawn Northern Ohio


Enjoy the benefits of K9Grass Synthetic Turf in Cleveland, OH, and nearby Northern Ohio areas for a cleaner yard. Get in touch with ForeverLawn Northern Ohio.




www.foreverlawnnohio.com


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Otter said:


> The stuff we bought, K9Grass from ForeeverLawn, is a lot different than any artificial turf that I have been on. I used to photograph high school football, track meets, and so on for the local high school and I've been on the fields of several high school and college fields. It's different stuff. But for sure get more opinions. There are other members here too that have artificial grass installed, maybe they will add to the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I would talk to someone who has played baseball on artificial turf for their opinion on how it compares/contrasts with grass. My concern would be how it might affect a running dog. I am not a ball player but many many years ago when artificial turf came out I think there were comments made about hit baseballs moving faster on the artificial turf. I may be way off base (unintended pun) but if true that would lead me to believe that a running dog may "skid" when trying to change speed or direction.
> Anyway just a thought.


Four years ago our national agility association held its national championships on artifical turf outdoors for the first and last time. It was a wonderful running surface - not too grippy and not slippery at all. The dogs performed very well on it. However, temperatures that weekend were in the upper 80s and lower 90s, with cloudless skies, and the surface got very, very hot when the sun was shining directly on it. Burning hot, to be precise. You couldn't keep your hand on it for more than a second or two. There were plenty of shade areas, but a handful of dogs, mainly those with pale-coloured pads, burned their paws badly enough to have to withdraw from the event. Putting water on the dogs' paws made it worse. Out of the sun there was no problem: the turf was barely warm. And the hot areas cooled down as soon as the sun went in.

The dogs ran well because when in motion, their paws touched the surface for a fraction of a second and were immediately lifted, so they weren't burned while in action. The problems came when walking to the rings and waiting to enter. And the heat from the turf also increased the ambient heat, especially for the small dogs (our toy poodle had a terrible time). It was an exhausting event, and an experience that won't be repeated.

Based on that experience alone I would never install artificial turf at my home, unless there is a newer brand out there that doesn't get hot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything that's artificial is going to look artificial.... and there will be maintenance issues you have to deal with.

Local training club installed artificial turf and it's a pain in the butt to maintain. To the extent that people are banned from using soft treats while training out there and they hardly use it for obedience. <= Footing for people is better with the turf than on slippery mats - and I assume it's the same for dogs. 

Grass is a pain to maintain - but there's things like you are able to have it treated for ticks and fleas + grubs. I have no idea how you would handle treatment needs if the play area for dog is rubber grass....


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Never even thought about artificial turf. I guess because where I live. I would think that since training clubs are going towards artificial grass, I wouldn't want my dog to think it's okay to potty on it. I don't understand why they want it installed in dog training buildings. Why would you want something that you have to worry so much about with hundreds of dogs in and out?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> Grass is a pain to maintain - but there's things like you are able to have it treated for ticks and fleas + grubs. I have no idea how you would handle treatment needs if the play area for dog is rubber grass....


20+ years of having Goldens we were never ever able to grow grass in our little backyard. Yard chemicals, fertilizers, weed killers, grub chemicals and so on are out. So we gave up and went with the K9Grass. Now for flea and tick we spray Wondercide on the 'grass' (not in the flower beds where we want the good insects) every couple of weeks during warmer weather to control that. So far so good.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

One of the pros for carpeting my lawn would be all the time saved on lawn care could be devoted to worrying about climate change🤔


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I like to worry about global warming while shoveling snow....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are turf systems specifically for dog yards. Be sure to get that type because regular turf will get too hot under the sun, and the dog turf has a drainage system. Don't install just any type of turf. Do some research and get the right kind for your dog.

I found a couple of companies with just a quick internet search.









K9Grass® - The Artificial Grass Designed Specifically for Dogs


K9Grass is the only solution of its kind for pet-friendly artificial grass. We’ve installed millions of square feet across the country in backyards, doggy daycares, boarding facilities, dog parks, airport pet relief areas, and veterinary clinics. You name the location. If dogs use it, K9Grass is...




k9grass.com












Magnolia Turf | Premium Synthetic Grass - Texas Turf Company


Magnolia Turf provides the best artificial turf installations with the highest-quality customer service in Texas. Get a FREE estimate.




magnoliaturf.com












Fake Grass for Dogs: The Ultimate Pet Turf Buyer's Guide


Considering installing fake grass for dogs on your Texas property? Read this ultimate buyer's guide to discover the best pet turf for your situation.




ideal-turf.com


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

grewtmpgi said:


> Does anyone have any other ideas for materials to use in a dog safe yard for dogs that like to eat plants, wood and rocks?


Training and adequate exercise is the route I take.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Best investment- has deodorizer sand mixed into it- pet friendly-same turf used at Disneyland (Anaheim) kennel- so is good with heat. You sould always provide a shaded shelter regardless- but have noit found heat ot be an issue. You pay for what you get- we did a failry small area (about 16 X 20). No smell- easy to care for looks amazing. Was not inexpensive though.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

sevans said:


> Best investment- has deodorizer sand mixed into it- pet friendly-same turf used at Disneyland (Anaheim) kennel- so is good with heat. You sould always provide a shaded shelter regardless- but have noit found heat ot be an issue. You pay for what you get- we did a failry small area (about 16 X 20). No smell- easy to care for looks amazing. Was not inexpensive though.


I wish I knew about built in deodorizers before I got mine installed, but this was also installed before we got a dog. I've tried everything to deodorize it, but nothing has worked so far. I got some specific sand that supposedly absorbed odors but it just didn't work in my case. Perhaps I didn't get enough...


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

dezymond said:


> I wish I knew about built in deodorizers before I got mine installed, but this was also installed before we got a dog. I've tried everything to deodorize it, but nothing has worked so far. I got some specific sand that supposedly absorbed odors but it just didn't work in my case. Perhaps I didn't get enough...


Any good artificialturf supplier should be able to connect you with the green deodorant sand- it is eco and pet friendly- needs to be raked in, comes in bags and you will definitley need to have them tell you how much you need based on square footage.Also need to water down the turf daily in areas where they urinate and deficate. We pick up poop and put in green waste bags- water down pee spots. Never a smell at all.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

sevans said:


> Any good artificial al turf supplier should be able to connect you with the green deodoriziung sand- it is eco and pet friendly- needs to be raked in, comes in bags and you will definitley need to have them tell you how much you need based on square footage.Also need to water down the turf daily in areas where they urinate and deficate. We pick up poop and put in green waste bags- water down pee spots. Never a small at all.


Appreciate the advice. I think it may be a bit too late as even during our rare rainy season here in CA, that couldn't rid of the smell. I believe I did almost nothing about it for well over a year and fresh new installed turf would be needed at this point. I'll definitely do some research though and see if I can reverse or cover up the smell.


----------

